# New growth



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Seeing some stubs on a few bucks.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Looks like a last years button buck and spike.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

No. They are slowly growing I get them about every day and the time I check they was about an inch or so and you can see velvet on them.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Little buck.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

On the camera yesterday.


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

he's got a couple nice pluggers growing


----------



## wedebrook (Jul 29, 2009)

Checked my cams today and found this guy: He's young, but looks like he's getting a head start with that rack.


----------

